# Brisket Flats - Corned Beef or Smoked Pastrami



## JustJen (Dec 4, 2020)

Asking for some help.  Depending on weather this weekend, I'm either going to just oven cook the brisket flat (3 lb) I've cured this week for corned beef or smoke it for pastrami.  The later is preference, but I'm confused on research I've done.  Most recipes note the standard smoker 12-16 hours @ 225, but that to me sounds like a recipe for jerkey for this flat.  Please excuse my ignorance as I am sincerely asking for any guidance you may lend me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2020)

Brisket is a tough cut because it is an active muscle. What makes it tough, is the connective tissue Collagen. To tenderize tough meat, low and slow cooking converts the Collagen to Gelatin. Gelatin, and melted Fat, is what makes Brisket JUICY, not Water. So, Smoking at 225 until the Internal Temp, IT, hits 195 to 205°F and a Probe slides in with no Residence, and you Pastrami is Done...JJ

You may like this Pastrami Rub...

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar
2T Black Peppercorns
1T Coriander Seed
1T Dill Seed
1T Dry Minced Onion
1T Dry Minced Garlic
1tsp Allspice Berries
1tsp Mustard Seed
1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled
1tsp Juniper Berries

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.
Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## JustJen (Dec 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Brisket is a tough cut because it is an active muscle. What makes it tough, is the connective tissue Collagen. To tenderize tough meat, low and slow cooking converts the Collagen to Gelatin. Gelatin, and melted Fat, is what makes Brisket JUICY, not Water. So, Smoking at 225 until the Internal Temp, IT, hits 195 to 205°F and a Probe slides in with no Residence, and you Pastrami is Done...JJ
> 
> You may like this Pastrami Rub...
> 
> ...




Thanks so much JJ!!!  I sure appreciate and your recipe sounds amazing.  Added a few items to the grocery in the morning.  Much appreciated advice!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2020)

Glad to help and Welcome to the SMF Family. If your weather is bad, Corned Beef and Cabbage is a Belly warming meal and no messing with the Smoker. It's a favorite with my crew. They like the added Carrots, Celery and Onions, but I have to cook 5 POUNDS of Potatoes for everyone to have enough!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2020)

I was just going to say if you want to make it easy & fool proof, just make corned beef in a slow cooker with some chicken broth & a couple of tablespoons of pickling spice. Or if you want pastrami & you have a SV circulator. Just smoke it to an IT of 150, with JJ’s spice blend, then bag it up & SV for 24 hours at 155 degrees.
Al


----------

